# Good Hotel Chain



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all  

Need some help please!    Have been looking at getting some Hotel gift vouchers for my mum's 60th to go with the National Trust membership she asked for.  Was originally thinking Hilton but they are very dear (not that my mum's not worth it  ) but was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for other hotel chains that were 'a bit posh' but not an arm and a leg iykwim    so my money went a bit further....  I seem to have had a complete memory blank and can only come up with Hilton and Travel Lodge ♠      Ideally they need to be reasonably 'countrywide' as a chain.

I know you girls can help!  

Thanks   

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello  

The Marriott is a good one and they offer Marriott Rewards, so everytime you stay you earn points (bit like advantage card).  They have hotels all over the country in different settings from Country Houses with Golf Courses to City Centre retreats.

You could also looking at getting vouchers from a booking agent, such as lastminute.com or active hotels,then your Mum could go to any hotel not just a specific chain!

Good Luck, I am sure she will love your gift 

FW xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

How about Old English Inns, generally country pubs but nice!  I stopped at one near Nuneaton which was really nice and the Dartbridge Inn near Totnes is lovely too and have eaten there loads of times..
www.OldEnglishInns.co.uk


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

De Vere & McDonald have some lovely hotels - but they have some right duffers too....  so would be careful whereabouts she wanted to go.  Most hotels have great weekend/mini break rates at the moment so where ever you pick you should get a good deal  .

R
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Marriott is very good but quite expensive too ( I love their avantage card system). Best Western should be nice , a bit cheaper ( depends which one though)
Future Mummy


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hello Fluffs

It's not a chain so I don't know if it would work but have you looked at this: http://www.johansens.com/hotelfinder/ we've stayed in a couple and they are lovely!

Alternatively............ do you do the Tesco Vouchers, the deal book that comes with it gives options of different chains that the clubcard vouchers are accepted at (and they are worth 4x their face value if converted in this way). Not sure if they are transferrable to another person's name (or if you use them!).

Other chains are: Barcelo, Purple Hotel, Classic Lodges, novotel, mercure, britannia Hotels, marriott, Hilton, Macdonald, Ramada Jarvis, Old English Ins, Thistle, Hastings Hotels. All have websites and all excep the last two and Britannia end in .co.uk (the other 3 are .com!!)

Hope you find what you are looking for.

Love Sue
xxx

Love Sue
xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't want you all to laugh at me, but I'd rather have Premier Travel Inn vouchers than any of them!  They're standard across the board, I know they're not really posh but they're always clean, nicely decorated and comfortable and have nice restaurants next door and she could probably go on two trips for the price of one at Hilton or Devere and to be honest I've never stayed in a duff Premier Travel Inn but I've stayed in a really shoddy Hilton and a not much better Devere.

Just a thought! 

Axxxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Amanda, I agree with your sentiments entirely - but you don't know my mum      All I need when I have a hotel is a clean comfy bed, somewhere to have a shower and somewhere to make a cuppa - the hotel is usually a means to an end....  However, my mum would rather a little B&B somewhere (and my dad doesn't care as long as it's cheap!   ) so I thought at least vouchers would enable them to chose when and where they want to go....  TBH I am quite liking the look of the Old English Inns as they have a bit of character and probably all do good pub grub  

Thanks for all your help guys  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Fluffs - how about

http://www.leisurevouchers.co.uk/index.aspx?UserType=1

These vouchers can be used at a number of different hotel chains from Premier Inn to Marriott/Renaissance/Hastings Hotels to things like Butlins/Haven/Hoseasons. They can also be used at various restaurant chains as well so if Mum prefers to book a B&B and then have a slap up meal courtesy of you she can do!! I got these for my parents for Xmas and they were delighted,,,


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

AmandaB1971 said:


> I don't want you all to laugh at me, but I'd rather have Premier Travel Inn vouchers than any of them! They're standard across the board, I know they're not really posh but they're always clean, nicely decorated and comfortable and have nice restaurants next door and she could probably go on two trips for the price of one at Hilton or Devere and to be honest I've never stayed in a duff Premier Travel Inn but I've stayed in a really shoddy Hilton and a not much better Devere.
> 
> Just a thought!
> 
> Axxxx


I agree with you, my DB always stays in Premier Inns when travelling for work and never had a bad one yet, but stayed in some really shoddy 'posh' hotels.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Fluffs, I'm thinking your Mum and my Dad are quite alike then!  If I got him Premier Travel Inn Vouchers he'd be most put out, yet my Mum would be thrilled!  Luckily they're divorced so it's ok! 

Off to check out some of these other links now!

Axxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Warners are supposed to be ok. 

Agree on premier travel inns. They're great.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

De Vere are lovely and do some very very cheap deals.  I had a lot of my wedding guests saty there and it was £49 inc breakfast with full use of spa and gym.  It was 4star too

xx


----------

